# shorten video length....



## Rizmi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi,

I have recorded tv programs in .mpg format. unfortunately the recorded shows also with the tv advertisments in between....\


Which is the best software to remove those ads from the recorded programs.....??

Thanx in advance....


----------



## Palgie (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't work on videos a lot but *Windows Movie Maker* might be a good tool to use for this as you can set points and remove parts of the video without having much problem.

Hope that helps,

Phil.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Open Movie Maker and go to File > Import Into Collections. Select the video file and click OK. A thumbnail will appear in the Collections area. Drag this thumbnail into the Timeline at the bottom of the window.

Use the Zoom buttons so you can edit more accurately, then drag the blue marker in the timeline to the start of the adverts. Click the Split Clip button (or Ctrl-L) below the video preview area, then drag the blue marker to the end of the adverts and click the Split Clip button again. The area between the 2 markers can now be selected and deleted.

Note: Ctrl-Z will undo the last action if you delete the wrong section by mistake.

Go to File > Save Movie File (or Ctrl-P) to complete.


----------



## Rizmi (Feb 23, 2005)

thanx a lot.

I'll try as you mentioned using ms movie maker....


----------

